# Holy Hansen Trail 2.0 -Latsch-



## RockyRider66 (23. September 2014)

Kann mir jemand etwas zu dem Trail berichten?
Gibt es 2 Varianten (daher 2.0)?
http://trails.de/mountainbike-spots/vinschgau/holy_hansen_2.php

Möchte das Ding gerne mit meiner Frau fahren, wie schwer ist er wirklich?
Stimmen S0 bis S1?
Nicht sooo steil?

Hat jemand noch andere Tourenvorschläge bei Latsch?
Am liebsten mit schöner Einkehr am Berg..

Danke!


----------



## mw.dd (23. September 2014)

2.0 ist die neue Variante.
Nach meiner Einschätzung S0-S1 mit S2 Stellen.
Meist nicht besonders steil, aber auch nicht einsteigertauglich, da teilweise wurzelig-geröllig, kleine Steinfelder und auch mal ausgesetzt.

Kommt auf die Frau an, würde ich sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (23. September 2014)

Ist schon mal eine Ansage, danke.
Hast du vielleicht einen andere Tour in der gegend die empfehlenswert ist?


----------



## mw.dd (23. September 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ist schon mal eine Ansage, danke.
> Hast du vielleicht einen andere Tour in der gegend die empfehlenswert ist?



- Montesole-Trail "Easy" mit Annenberger Böden
- Panoramatrail vom Eigenhof nach Morter

Alle beide auch nicht ganz ohne, mit gelegentlichem Absteigen aber für lernbereite und ambitionierte Einsteiger zu schaffen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. September 2014)

blutige Anfängerin ist sie zum Glück nicht, danke.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. September 2014)

hast du von den Trails auch GPS Tracks?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. September 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> hast du von den Trails auch GPS Tracks?


Findest Du auf www.sentres.com/de
Gibt's auch als App incl. Offline-Karten

Holly Hansen ist S0-S1. Sehr flowig. Sehr spaßig. Kleine Stellen müssten Anfänger u.U. schieben.

Easy ist der Trailzauber. 

Zum Üben entweder nach Tarsch auf'n Spielplatz (am Ortseingangsschild rechts über die Holzbrücke) oder in Morter an der Ruine runter.

Leider ist mein Laptop zur Reparatur sonst würde ich Dir meine Tracksammlung zumailen.

Viel Spaß!

Ammerseegrüße,
Robert


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. September 2014)

das hört sich sehr gut an, danke


----------



## Ralfbausa (24. September 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Findest Du auf www.sentres.com/de
> Gibt's auch als App incl. Offline-Karten
> Leider ist mein Laptop zur Reparatur sonst würde ich Dir meine Tracksammlung zumailen.



Hallo Robert,
als 'stiller' Zuschauer wäre ich da auch interessiert. Plane die Ecke Mitte Oktober zu besuchen.

LG, Ralf


----------



## Deleted 173968 (24. September 2014)

@RalfB @RockyRider66

schickT mir Eure eMail per PN. Ich schau' mal, ob ich's übers iPhone hinbekomme die Tracks rauszuschicken. Sind aber dann Stand 2013. Holly Hansen 2.0 müsstet Ihr Euch über Sentres holen.

Ammerseegrüße,
Robert


----------



## weisser_rausch (24. September 2014)

ganz schön-mit schöner Einkehr am Berg ist auch der Marzoner Niner von der Marzoner Alm. trail startet direkt unterhalb der Marzoner Alm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (25. September 2014)

Unter Trails.de findet ihr auch noch Material ;-)


----------



## mountainbikerit (19. November 2014)

Hallo Holy Hansen Freunde,

sorry, aber ich bin wohl ein wenig zu spät. Aber nun direkt aus der Erbauer Hand. Der Holy Hansen Trail ist seit Oktober 2014 komplett neu angelegt. Der Einstieg ist nun direkt am Haslhof, man passiert die beiden Weidezäune in Richtung Westen und folgt der Wiese bis zum Einstieg in den Wald. 

Flowig mit schönen Kurven gehts langsam los, im Mittelteil wirds auch kurz mal steil, aber der erdige Untergrund bietet perfekte Haftung, sorgt aber auch für rutschige Verhältnisse bei Nässe.

Der Trail ist durchgehend S0/S1, einige kurze Passagen könnte man auch mit S2 belegen, alle schwierigen Stellen sind gut einsehbar und der Weg hat nun eine Breite von 60 - 80 cm. was ein sorgenfreies Anhalten jederzeit möglich macht.

Den GPS Track findet ihr direkt im Routenplaner von www.mtbr.it 

Viele andere Portale haben noch alte Daten drinnen, also nutzt bitte ausschließlich diese Version des Trails. Der Trail wird noch ausgeschildert, somit ist ein Verfahren nicht mehr möglich.

Der Holy Hansen hat nun auch eine Facebook Seite, wenn ihr unseren Einsatz und die gute Zusammenarbeit mit dem Tourismusverein Schlanders, den Grundeigentümern, Nationalpark und Forstbehörde schätzt, ist ein I LIKE HOLY HANSEN eine gute Sache.

Wir werden uns bemühen eure Fragen weiter zu beantworten, ansonsten schaut immer wieder mal auf FB vorbei.


----------



## mountainbikerit (19. November 2014)

Und noch was, der Holy Hansen ist der Holy Hansen, das 2.0 ergab sich aus dem Sprachgebrauch, da es dieses Jahr bis zur Fertigstellung 2 Versionen gab. Die alte Version wird nicht mehr gepflegt und somit dem Wald zurückgegeben.


----------



## Allgaeufex (19. November 2014)

Ein paar Bilder vom HH 2.0 Ende Oktober 2014 




 

 

 

 

 

 



Vielen Dank an Matze und seine Mitstreiter für die viele Arbeit die Ihr da rein gesteckt habt


----------



## Rucksim (19. November 2014)

Ein geiler Trail, und man sieht die Arbeit die man da rein gesteckt hat. Bin den HH Anfang Oktober auch 2x gefahren.


----------



## BergBua (19. November 2014)

eher holy crap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (19. November 2014)

Schade das der obere Teil "weg" ist. :-(
(Hab ich weiter oben auch schon mal erläutert...)
Aber hab vor Ort schon mit Matze an Ostern darüber gesprochen. Wenn es uns so hilft das Gebiet weiterhin "ohne Probleme" als Bike Revier zu erhalten, muss man sich damit wohl arrangieren. Dennoch Danke an alle Helfer und das Engagement! 
Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass einige Naturtrails bestehen bleiben und künstlich angelegte vllt dort entstehen wo es bisher wenig/keine sinnvollen Alternativen gibt (Tarscher Alm + Lift?!).


----------



## jan84 (20. November 2014)

"Schade" um den alten (was nicht heisst, dass der Neue keinen Spaß macht), wird aber seine Gründe haben. Bei Euch in Latsch sind ja fähige Leute am Werk . 
In Brixen wurde die "DH-Strecke" an der Plose ja auch komplett durch einen Flowtrail ersetzt, fahrerisch find ichs sehr schade, politisch/ haftungstechnisch machts halt manchmal Sinn...


----------



## Foxi1988 (20. November 2014)

Mir gefällt der neue Holy Hansen aber ich hoffe trotzdem auch dass es weiterhin Naturtrails gibt.
Stimme Ghoste zu.
Beim Tarscher Alm Lift wäre ein gebauter Flowtrail ala Holy Hansen eine feine Sache


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. November 2014)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt der neue Holy Hansen aber ich hoffe trotzdem auch dass es weiterhin Naturtrails gibt.
> Stimme Ghoste zu.
> Beim Tarscher Alm Lift wäre ein gebauter Flowtrail ala Holy Hansen eine feine Sache


----------



## mountainbikerit (21. November 2014)

Das obere Teil ist schade aber das neue ist doch fancy wir pflegen auch bestehende Wege und wo es braucht wird behutsam was neues gemacht


----------



## Pitchshifter (21. November 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Arbeit, die ihr da vor Ort leistet! Jedenfalls toll, dass etwas Neues entsteht.

Was ich schade finde ist, dass immer öfter Autobahnen durch den Wald gezogen werden. Die Wege werden mit der Zeit sowieso immer breiter. Siehe Sunny Trail, der ist durch die hohe Frequenz auch schon extrem stark in die Breite gegangen (verglichen mit dem Zustand vor 2 Jahren). Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass an Drainagen gedacht worden ist und Anlieger dort sind, wo man sie braucht ;-)

Dass man nun direkt beim Haselhof vorbei muss, ist suboptimal. Wenn ich da an die tlw. respektlosen Horden denke, mal sehen wie lange das gut geht.


----------



## beuze1 (21. November 2014)

Ghoste schrieb:


> schon mit Matze gesprochen. Wenn es uns so hilft das Gebiet weiterhin "ohne Probleme" als Bike Revier zu erhalten,





Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Dass man nun direkt beim Haselhof vorbei muss, ist suboptimal. Wenn ich da an die tlw. respektlosen Horden denke, mal sehen wie lange das gut geht.



*Vielleicht sollten sie einfach aufhören die respektlosen Horden zu schutteln, dass würde uns helfen 
das Gebiet weiterhin "ohne Probleme" als Bike Revier zu erhalten!!*






.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. November 2014)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Vielleicht sollten sie einfach aufhören die respektlosen Horden zu schutteln, dass würde uns helfen
> das Gebiet weiterhin "ohne Probleme" als Bike Revier zu erhalten!!*
> ...



Vorschlag: nur noch zu den angelegten Trails schütteln.


----------



## Rucksim (21. November 2014)

Die Jungs die u.a. mit dem Shuttle ihre Brötchen verdienen, sind ja auch diejenigen, welche Trails bauen, pflegen und sich für`s Biken im Vinschgau stark machen. Oder sehe ich das falsch?

Kein Shuttle = weniger Trails
Kein Shuttle = weniger Trailpflege/Beschilderung,
Kein Shuttle = weniger Werbung für den Bikesport im Vinschgau etc.

Insofern kann ich das nur unterstützen, auch wenn ich es selbst noch nicht in Anspruch genommen habe. Bin selbst bisher nur via Gondel auf den Sonnenberg.

Als ich im Oktober dort war, hatte ich nicht das Gefühl, dass dort rücksichtslose Horden an Bikern unterwegs waren. Überhaupt hab ich nur extrem wenig reine Downhiller gesehen.


----------



## Al_Borland (21. November 2014)

Wir waren Ende August vor Ort und haben keinen einzigen DHer gesehen. Überhaupt konnte man die täglichen Begegnungen mit anderen Bikern an einer Hand abzählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbikerit (21. November 2014)

Hallo Leute,

Mountainbiken ist inzwischen ein vielfältiger Sport geworden, die einen steigen auf Gipfel, die anderen fahren Hardtail, andere wiederum kurbeln die Berge hoch und andere nutzen ein Shuttle oder die Seilbahn. Und alle haben im Vinschgau Platz. Für all jene pflegen wir die Trails und bauen auch Neue.

*Wie weit ist es mit unserer Toleranz, wenn jeder nur seine eigene Art des Mountainbikes für richtig hält?*

Wir Mountainbiker führen seit 3  Jahren einen guten Dialog mit Grundbesitzern, Nationalpark und Forstbehörde, Tourismusvereinen, Alpenverein, Jägern und haben bisher gute Lösungen gefunden. Diese Lösungen hießen am Sonnenberg Bunny Benny und am Nördersberg in Schlanders Holy Hansen.  Diese Lösungen sehen auch vor, dass andere Wege oder Abschnitte für den Biker gemieden werden sollen.

Und bitte respektiert das wenn das Mountainbike Paradies weiter behalten wollt. 

Sorry für den rauen Ton, aber nach viel Kleinarbeit mit Sitzungen, Begehungen, Nachkontrollen usw. will ich bestimmte Themen nicht von Mountainbikern und schon gar nicht zwischen Mountainbikern hören.

In dem Sinne
Ride on

Matze


----------



## BergBua (22. November 2014)

@mountainbikerit

Das Vinschgau ist mittlerweile ein absolutes negativ Beispiel in den Alpen, wie es nicht laufen sollte. Ich war dieses Jahr seit langer Zeit mal wieder einige Tage im Vinschgau und man hat mich im Vorfeld gewarnt. Letztendlich musste ich lernen, das die korrekte Übersetzung für shuttelnde MTBler rücksichtslose Vollidioten ist.

Ein Almbauer stellt auf seinen Hof ein Durchfahrtsverbotschild auf seinem Hof auf, der Boden ist mit Heu zum trocknen ausgelegt. Kommt die Gruppe, die kurz vorher noch ihre Radl vom Schuttle abgeladen hat und fährt einfach durch das augelegte Heu über den Hof.

Eine andere Gruppe, die sich zur Alm hat schutteln lassen, bretter am Holy Crap völlig rücksichtslos auf die Forststrasse raus und fahren fast 2 Kinder auf der Forststrasse um. Und das sind nur 2 der krassesten Beispiel aus drei Tagen.

Toleranz? Immer dort wo Massen "gleichgesinnter" auftreten, benehmen sich diese Leute ohne Rücksicht. Und sie treten nur deshalb in Massen auf, weil sie eben hochgeshuttelt werden.

Mountainbike Paradies behalten? Gerne, aber die Schuttles sind ein Krebsgeschwür die jeden Region mittelfristig total kaputt machen.

Tolle Trails gäbe es ja genug, deshalb brauchst einen mit einem Minibagger in den Berg gegraben Mist wie den Holy Hansen wirklich nicht. Aber es lässt sich nicht alles bis zum Trailbeginn anschutteln.

Achja aus kommerziellen Interesse wird auch im Hochgebirg davor nicht haltgemacht und der Weg vom Passo Zebru mit dem Minibagger bearbeitet, damit die Leute, die aus eigener Kraft nicht hochkommen und mit dem Jeep raufgschuttelt werden, zumindest einigermassen sich auf dem Radl halten können wieder runterkommen.

Du willst es nicht hören! Weil es deine kommerziellen Interessen stört? Sei darauf geschissen!!


----------



## mountainbikerit (22. November 2014)

Hallo lieber @BergBua
wie sich jeder einzelne von uns verhält muss jeder einzelne verantworten.
Genau deine Pauschalierungen sind das *Übel*.

Seh es mal so: auch im Straßenverkehr gibt es Rowdies, und wenn einer davon in einem SUV sitzt, sind alle SUV-Fahrer die Bösen, oder?

Du hast zwei negative Beispiele erlebt, und ich kann dir noch weitere aufzählen. Ob die Biker vorher aus dem Shuttle oder Seilbahn ausgestiegen sind oder selbst hochgetreten haben, macht ein rüpelhaftes Verhalten nicht verzeihbar, also lass einfach die allgemeinen *Vorwürfe*.

Ob es einen neuen Trail braucht oder nicht entscheidet im Vinschgau nicht ein Shuttle Unternehmen, eine Bikeschule oder ein  Tourismusverein. Diese Entscheidungen haben viele Leute im Vinschgau gemeinsam getroffen und tragen diese Entscheidung mit.

Ein neuer Trail, eine neue Skipiste, eine neue Autobahn. Alles bringt Veränderung? Ich freue mich, daß vor 6 Jahren der alte Militärsteig am Passo Zebru hergerichtet wurde. Ich nutze auch gerne den Shuttle zur Pizzinihütte, trage zum Pass und fahre runter. Somit zähle ich in deinen Augen zu den rücksichtslosen Vollidioten und hiermit belass ich es bei deiner Meinung. Ich möchte dich ja nicht verwirren.

Matze


----------



## claudio2013 (22. November 2014)

Salve tutti!

Normalerweise bin ich der typische "Mit-Leser", doch eben platzt mir die Hutschnur!

Jetzt is aber gut! Man kann es eben nicht jedem recht machen und jeder ist sich selbst der Nächste.

Jeder darf seine eigene Meinung haben und auch äußern (freie Meinungsäußerung und so).
Ich bin es leid, dass man sich für seine Meinung dann auch noch rechtfertigen muss. Das klappt ja ehe nicht, außer man macht ´nen Meinungsaustausch, à la: Ich gehe mit meiner Meinung zum Chef und mit seiner wieder weg!
Was ich noch mehr satt hab, ist der Ton, wie manche sich gegenseitig in die Parade fahren (@BergBua)

Wir sind doch alles Biker! Also haben wir, zumindest grundlegend, mal was gemeinsam. Miteinander kann´s was werden, doch wenn wir uns schon selbst nicht einig sind ...

Übrigens habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es überall "schwarze Schafe" gibt (XCler, Marathonisti, Enduro-, Freerieder und sogar Trekking-/Citybiker). Jeder sollte vor seiner eigenen Hütte kehren!

So, ich gehe jetzt biken
claudio2013

@ alle im Vinschgau: Macht weiter so! Im Großen und Ganzen passt´s, und ein wenig Luft nach oben ist immer da.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. November 2014)

BergBua schrieb:


> @mountainbikerit
> 
> Das Vinschgau ist mittlerweile ein absolutes negativ Beispiel in den Alpen, wie es nicht laufen sollte. Ich war dieses Jahr seit langer Zeit mal wieder einige Tage im Vinschgau und man hat mich im Vorfeld gewarnt. Letztendlich musste ich lernen, das die korrekte Übersetzung für shuttelnde MTBler rücksichtslose Vollidioten ist.
> 
> ...



Wäre sicher eine Bereicherung wenn du nicht mehr dorthin fahren würdest.


----------



## McNulty (23. November 2014)

Sind wie viele vorher zum Haslhof geshuttelt und haben dort lecker gegessen. Total nette Leute - super Stimmung - richtig "urig".
Ach ja - ich eher so der GardaseeFan. Mehr Dolce vita und so.
Eine Tourismusregion "kommerzielle" Interessen vorzuwerfen ist schon etwas seltsam - aber ich wollte hier den Troll nicht weiter füttern.

@Matze  Ride on - aber weniger rauchen ;-)


----------



## mountainbikerit (23. November 2014)

So wieder zurück zum Holy Hansen!  Wie würdet ihr die Schwierigkeit lt singletrail Skala sehen?


----------



## Skwal (23. November 2014)

S1


----------



## mountainbikerit (23. November 2014)

Skwal schrieb:


> S1


Hätte ich auch gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (23. November 2014)

Größtenteils jedenfalls. Ein paar kleine Stellen sind dabei, die m.E. eher zu S2 tendieren.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. November 2014)

In der aktuellen Ausbaustufe S1 mit ca. 5 Metern S2 (mittendrin geht's mal so eine Kante runter bevor's vor einem Forstweg gerade, leicht bergan ausläuft).


----------



## mw.dd (24. November 2014)

Ich hätte die alte Variante mit durchschnittlich S1 bewertet, HH2.0 eher mit S0. Außer der kleinen Mutprobe um den Baum herum gibt es eigentlich keine nenneswerten Schwierigkeiten...


----------



## Foxi1988 (24. November 2014)

S0 ist er nicht.
Denke S1 ist die richtige Bewertung


----------



## 2steep4us (25. November 2014)

Der wechselt m. E. ja immer so zwischen S 0 und S 1, Matze, ein paar Stellen würde ich aber schon S 2 unterstellen; es muss schliesslich auch mal an die Starrbikefahrerfraktion gedacht werden...... ;-)


----------



## BergBua (26. November 2014)

mountainbikerit schrieb:


> Hallo lieber @BergBua
> wie sich jeder einzelne von uns verhält muss jeder einzelne verantworten.
> Genau deine Pauschalierungen sind das *Übel*.
> 
> ...



Gestern hab ihr ja wieder den Bauern angeshuttelt. Steht das Schild noch? Gibt es eine einvernehmliche Lösung? Heu wird ja wohl nicht mehr auf seinem Hof liegen. Wurde der Bereich umgangen? Oder wird es einfach, wie gehabt, kaputt geshuttelt?

Und läuft es dann wie am Sonnenberg ab? Die Naturtrails müssen gemieden werden, aber man kann ja mit dem Bagger was Neues in den Berg graben. Vielleicht so, das der Beginn dann noch besser anschuttelbar ist? Holy Crap 3.0? Vielleicht lässt sich das dann auch werbetechnisch gut umsetzen, so wie am Sonnenberg. Holy Hansen 1 ,,,,,,psssst ....still

Und wenn es nicht funktioniert. Was solls, mit dem Landrover lassen sich auch schwierig erreichbare Trails anschutteln. Und wenn das nicht funktioniert, dann halt mit Heli. Trail zu schwierig? Macht nichts, dann kommt der Minibagger wieder  zum Einsatz.

Trail Tolerance? Ja aber nur für die anderen, weil die Shuttel-Heinis müssen sich ja sputen, wie soll man sonst die versprochenen 10000 Tiefenmeter schaffen.

Ärger im Vinschgau! Was solls? Dann werden die Leute halt in der Bormio Gegend hoch geshuttelt oder Dolomiten oder Bernina Gegend oder Gardasee oder.... 

Shutteln ist ein Krebsgeschwür und macht jede Region mittelfristig kaputt. Pfui deibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (26. November 2014)

BergBua schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Shutteln ist ein Krebsgeschwür und macht jede Region mittelfristig kaputt. Pfui deibel.


 
Ohne das Vinschgau zu kennen (ich fahr da immer nur mit dem Auto durch, und unten ist es so hässlich):
Seilbahnen find ich auch besser, da wird einem nicht so übel und mit dem Sprinter die kleinen Bergstrassen hoch und runter kostet immer so Nerven.
Aber manchenorts gehts halt net anderst.

Und rücksichtslose Horden von älteren Wanderern gibt es in Tirol eh schon genug .


----------



## gnss (26. November 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Aber manchenorts gehts halt net anderst.


Mit dem Shuttle fahrbar, aber mit dem Rad nicht?


----------



## cxfahrer (26. November 2014)

gnss schrieb:


> Mit dem Shuttle fahrbar, aber mit dem Rad nicht?


 
???


----------



## sp247 (26. November 2014)

@BergBua - wie gehst denn du ab ? Meinste nicht das der Matze weiss was er da macht ? Wo ist das Problem Leute auf einen Berg zu shuttlen ? Kommt endlich mal Bewegung in die Region ! Und wenn demnächst die neue Liftanlage gebaut wird - stürz dich bitte nicht direkt in die Tiefe  Ich glaube mit deiner Meinung stehst du ganz schön alleine da !


----------



## dertutnix (26. November 2014)

sp247 schrieb:


> .. Ich glaube mit deiner Meinung stehst du ganz schön alleine da !



und selbst wenn nicht, sollte die Diskussion über Sinn und Unsinn von Aufstiegshilfen bitte an anderer Stelle, gerne dann auch grundsätzlich, geführt werden...


----------



## Foxi1988 (26. November 2014)

@sp247
welche neue liftanlage?


----------



## beuze1 (26. November 2014)

.


----------



## baraber (27. November 2014)

@mountainbikerit 

hallo Matze,

lass dir nicht ans Bein pinkeln !!

Ihr macht seit Jahren einen tollen Job im sinne ALLER Mountainbiker
(z.B. Goldseetrail !!!!! )

Ich denke, das sehen (fast) alle so, die hier mitlesen, bzw.
gerne im Vinschgau biken !

Grüße und macht bitte weiter !!

 (p.s.  ich gehe auch aus kommerziellem Interesse zum Arbeiten ! )

baraber


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (27. November 2014)

@BergBua:
Nur weil sich Leute daneben benehmen, ist nicht die Infrastruktur schuld. Sonst müsste man das Internet auch wieder abschaffen. Das beweist du hier mit deinem Kommentar sehr anschaulich! Hier treten eine ganze Menge gleichgesinnter auf und die meisten benehmen sich vernünftig. Wenn sich jemand daneben benimmt, dann kann man ihn höflich darauf hinweisen. Das gilt für das Netz genauso wie für den Berg.

Und noch zum Thema – Für mich ist der Trail S0/S1

Grüße von einem Gelegenheitsvollidioten


----------



## Frankentourer (28. November 2014)

Bin seit vielen Jahren in den Alpen unterwegs und jedes Jahr in der Vinschgau Region. Finde die Absprachen mit der Gemeinde und den Bergbauern ist vorbildlich. Die Gardaseeregion hat da mehr Probleme. Die hier praktizierte Zusammenarbeit hat hauptsächlich der Matze angestoßen und dafür bekommt er mein volles Lob. Leider reicht das Potenzial an Bikeparkschredderer nicht aus um einen reinen Bikepark ohne Tourenfahrer und Wanderer ins Leben zu rufen (Kohlern hat auch weniger Biker als Nutzer als Wanderer), deshalb wird es nur mit Absprachen gehen. Etwaige Stänkerer muss man bei so einem Prozess ignorieren und ausgrenzen!
Der HH neu war bei uns im Herbst überwiegend S1 mit einigen wenigen und kurzen S2 Stellen. Natürlich gibt es immer auch einfachere kürzere Stücke im Übergang nur die werden laut STS nicht gewertet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slenny (29. November 2014)

Das ist mal wieder ein typisches Phänomen des Internets: lautstarke Einzelne müssen Sachen schlecht machen.
Ich finde der Vinschgau macht das absolut richtig. Natürlich wären idyllische Trails, vollkommen alleine, in unberührter Natur cool.
Aber Tourismus ist eben ein wichtiger Wirtschaftsfaktor. Die künstlich angelegten Trails sind im Verbund mit den Angeboten der Bikeschule für mich ein absolutes Positivbeispiel. Auch in Bezug auf die Internetpräsenz - Matze schreibt hier, stellt GPX zur Verfügung, Unterkünfte werden auf der Webseite empfohlen, Angebote der Shuttles etc.

Sicher gibt's noch Optimierungsmöglichkeiten, aber meiner Meinung nach wird hier sehr, sehr viel richtig gemacht! Obwohl ich selber Shuttles nicht wirklich nutze, freue ich mich, wenn Biker, die nach 1500 hm sich nicht mehr auf den Trail konzentrieren können, auch eine Chance haben das Gebiet zu erleben!


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (29. November 2014)

Für die letzten beide Berichte 3fach Daumen hoch
Ich war zwar bisher nur3 mal im Vinschgau, aber nochmal 

Gruss
trailbomber.de


----------



## Carsten (8. Dezember 2014)

Auf meiner Homepage gibt es einen kurzen Testbericht vom HH 2.0


----------



## Frankentourer (9. Dezember 2014)

Carsten wo ist der Testbericht? Hab ich nicht gefunden? Hast du nen Link?
Danke (Allerdings wird der Trail noch weiter gestaltet!)


----------



## Carsten (9. Dezember 2014)

Blätter mal durchs Archiv August 2014


----------



## frittenullnull (23. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen! Ist der HH mittlerweile beschildert oder ist ein GPS Gerät von Nöten?
Möchte nächstes we mit der Freundin hin.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. September 2016)

Beschildert. Aber nicht nötig. So lange Du im Trail bleibst, ist alles gut.


----------



## frittenullnull (28. September 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Beschildert. Aber nicht nötig. So lange Du im Trail bleibst, ist alles gut.



danke für deine hilfe! heist das, dass auch der aufsteig beschildert ist?
könntest du mir vielleicht einen google maps link schicken wo der aufstieg beginnt?


----------



## Al_Borland (28. September 2016)

Der ist nicht beschildert. Entweder über den Morterer Leger oder über den Schotterweg Richtung Göflaner Marmorbruch. Esterer ist etwas chilliger, zweiterer mit mehr Panorama. Mich haben da aber die Fliegen genervt. 

Edit: Morter geht wie folgt: http://mountainbiker.it/mountainbike-spots/vinschgau/mortererleger.php

Edit2: Marmorbruch: http://trails.de/tour/marmorbruch-goeflan/

Müsstest nur die Verbindung rüber zum HH stricken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (28. September 2016)

Trails.de oder sentres.com/de werden Sie geholfen.
Sentres gibt es auch als App mit Offlinekarten mit der Du Dich zum Startpunkt hin routen lassen kannst.


----------



## Al_Borland (29. September 2016)

Da hab ich mir solche Mühe gegeben und krieg noch nicht mal ein "Gefällt mir". 
fritte, ich wünsch euch Sauwetter!


Viel Spaß im Vinschgau euch beiden.


----------



## Al_Borland (30. September 2016)

Gewinner? Das is jetzt aber geheuchelt.


----------



## frittenullnull (30. September 2016)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Gewinner? Das is jetzt aber geheuchelt.


haha 
der ablauf war wie folgt. ich habe deinen beitrag auf dem handy gelesen und wollte dir dann antworten – war mir aber mit den wurstfingern aufm handy zu stressig und ich habe es verschwitz später mit dem laptop zu schreiben.
deine reklamation habe ich ebenso auf dem handy gelesen und dank den besagten wurstfingern hast du dann wohl ein "Gewinner" anstatt "Hilfreich" bekommen  du kannst aber jetzt noch wünsche abgeben wie du es gerne hättest!

ne im ernst, hat mir auf jeden fall weiter geholfen und ich bedanke mich für deine hilfe!


----------



## Al_Borland (30. September 2016)

Kann alles so bleiben. 
Viel Spaß.


----------

